# Germany work VISA from India



## vikram012906

Hello Folks,

Am trying get some insight into Job Seeker visa offered in Germany. I have 10 years of experience in IT as a Senior Consultant in Oracle Apps DBA(INDIA). Could you please let me know in getting chances to work in Germany. Will I get English job in Germany or do I must know German language. I would like to know IT jobs opportunities on Oracle DBA or Oracle EBS DBA in Germany.

Thank you in advance.
Thank you all for your valuable suggestions and views.


----------



## saurabhdu

seems not many people interested in moving to Germany these days... hence no reply.

I am also in the same boat, another field of IT, looking for the same answer.

@Vikram: please let me know if you come across any useful info regarding this.


----------



## vikram012906

Hi Saurabh,

Sure I will let you when I have some useful information.


----------



## Bevdeforges

As far as job opportunities go, you might want to take a look at the "usual" job hunting websites (Monster, Stepstone, LinkedIn - using the *.de suffix for Germany) to try to assess the demand for your particular specialty area. There may be some job postings in English, which will give you an idea of jobs "in English" - though you will need some German for day-to-day functioning (shopping, administrative stuff, social life, etc.).

It's also not a bad idea to start to pick up some of the vocabulary in German for the terms and qualifications of working in your particular field. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## vikram012906

Hello Bev, 

Thank you for the valuable information.


----------



## ravisaavi

Hi Guys,


Can someone please suggest on the process to apply for Job Seeker Visa in Germany? I am a mechanical engineer and have 12 years of exp in automobile production.

Regards,


----------



## Sonal123

Hello All,

Can someone please suggest me on the process to apply for Job Seeker Visa in Germany? I am a Telecom engineer and have 9 years of exp in telecom integration(2G/3G/4G) and in 5G testing.

Regards,


----------



## Bevdeforges

Take a look at this page from the German consulate website:
https://india.diplo.de/in-en/service/-/1803740
Scroll down to the bottom where they outline the steps toward obtaining a visa and under Step 1 there is a link to the pdf of a checklist for each type of visa, including the job-seeker visa. Then, follow the steps as listed.


----------



## vikram012906

Bevdeforges said:


> Take a look at this page from the German consulate website:
> https://india.diplo.de/in-en/service/-/1803740
> Scroll down to the bottom where they outline the steps toward obtaining a visa and under Step 1 there is a link to the pdf of a checklist for each type of visa, including the job-seeker visa. Then, follow the steps as listed.


Thank you for sharing the details.


----------

